# Problema con Amplificador STK4121 II



## Victor blass (Nov 10, 2009)

Hola, que tal quisiera ver si me podrian asesorar con la reparacion de mi stereo, trae un amplificador STK4121 II la falla es que no da sonido prende el foquito de encendido pero no saca ningun ruido, mi pregunta es ya che que la fuente de poder y se encuentra bien donde puedo checar,? algunos puntos clave?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 11, 2009)

Si es un minicomponente de marca (sony, sharp, lg, etc...) recomiendo que en base al modelo te busques el "Service Manual" para que no revises a ciegas.
Regularmente a estos les falla muy frecuentemente la etapa de potencia, involucra rectificación del amplificador y el propio amplificador. El manual del servicio te dirá donde medir.

Saludos!!!


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 11, 2009)

verificar los fusibles o resistencias de proteccion que alimentan las terminales + y -, del circuito integrado, si alguna esta abierto es asi seguro que el ci este dañado.


----------

